# Building a real Hobbit Hole!



## strykerx0 (Dec 22, 2004)

Hello,

I'm Rob Harrison, and my wife and I are in the initial phases of the grand project of building a Hobbit Hole. We intend to follow Tolkien's guidelines as closely as possible, according to the specs he laid out in the beginning of The Hobbit. Please take a look at the link below to our website and see if you think it is a worthy news item/ story to pass on to your friends, as we can use all the help we can get to make this happen!

To the administrators - I'm trying to follow your guidelines and I don't believe this is considered spam, since this is about as on-topic as you can get, but please let me know if this would be better suited to a different section of the forum. 

http://www.ourhobbithole.com

Thanks!

RH


----------



## David Pence (Dec 22, 2004)

Wow, actually I've heard of a few dedicated 'hobbits' who've done this ... sounds cool! Keep us informed. 



> "I am in fact a hobbit, in all but size." -- J.R.R. Tolkien


----------



## strykerx0 (Dec 22, 2004)

Spiffy! I'm glad you're receptive to the idea, as most people have been! 

I'll try to remember to post a follow-up, but right now I'm contacting so many forums and websites to get the word out, that I may forget. So if you're really interested in our progress, just keep checking our site. We try to post daily updates because the project just started a week ago and things are happening quickly! 

Thanks again,
RH


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 23, 2004)

strykerx0 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm Rob Harrison, and my wife and I are in the initial phases of the grand project of building a Hobbit Hole...



A noble goal indeed! One suggestion: you might contact Peter Jackson ( [email protected] ) to see what _he's_ doing about his own permanent hobbit hole...he might have some suggestions for you.

Barley


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 23, 2004)

More power to your elbow! This is the perfect way to build a home in the countryside. One could be stood on the roof, looking out at the view, and not know it was there (except maybe for a chimney).

I live in 'The Shire', but recent attempts by someone to create a low-impact earth sheltered home was met with a planning refusal, because it was "not in keeping" with the locality . Evidently, the authorities in Maryland USA are more enlightened than those in Wiltshire, England.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Dec 23, 2004)

That is so great! I wanna help! Other than moola...sorry, but as a teen I conform with the standards of obligatory broke-ness.


----------



## strykerx0 (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanks for all the encouragement! Sorry I haven't posted a response before now, but it's hard keeping up with all the places talking about us. We haven't broken the news officially yet, but we have a phone interview scheduled with a reporter for the Washington Post tomorrow! Well, it's really today, now that it's past midnight... but anyway, check back on our site later for an update after it happens!

If any of you have Livejournal accounts, you can also add 'ourhobbithole' to your friends list to see our updates on your friends page. And remember, you can help just by giving us a link on your personal blogs or websites, or just by telling your friends! 

http://www.ourhobbithole.com

RH


----------



## Hobbit-queen (Jan 1, 2005)

Wow!

I wish I had enough money to build my own hobbit hole. I have actually thought about building my own private Bag End. Hobbits are my favorite beings and they truly inspire me.  *sigh* I would love to see it when it is finished. You should post a picture of it somewhere on the internet for all Tolkien fans to enjoy. 
You are a true fan. You are a very BOLD fan. I hope I can follow suit and become as great as you guys!

Always,
Hobbit-queen


----------



## strykerx0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Hobbit Hole Project taking off w/ LOTR Sword raffle*

Just an update for everyone who read the previous message about our project to build a Hobbit Hole - we're now running a raffle. A business that sells Lord of the Rings swords has contacted us and is donating a Sting sword for us to raffle off over the next month. Anyone who wants to chip in $5 for an extremely geeky project and a chance to win a sword worth many times that can come check us out. 

http://www.ourhobbithole.com 

Thanks for reading, 

RH


----------

